

Two full stack hackers, first time in SF, we'll buy you coffee. - arjunblj

We're two full stack hackers currently working at Testive (Techstars Boston '12).<p>I work marketing (CS major at school) and my friend is a developer (Chem major at school).<p>We're making our first trip to SF and would love to buy you a cup of coffee to meet with you / discuss careers/startups. We're here to check out as many different companies as possible and get a feel of Valley culture.<p>Please let me know: arjunblj [at] gmail .com!
======
aiurtourist
Good for you for reaching out. You should provide links to your backgrounds
and projects and maybe expand on your interests.

